# Videos for Substitutes



## TheaterEd (Nov 14, 2013)

Any suggestions for videos that I can have a substitute show to my class if I have to call in sick?

So far I'm thinking 'Worlds toughest fixes' Episode where they work on the Cirque stage in Vegas, or the Mythbusters episode where they test bouncing light off of mirrors.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## josh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've used "Sing Faster: the Stagehands' Ring Cycle" it's from 1999 but its still an interesting watch and shows some of what its like to be involved with a production like that.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0181817/

Something more fun is the "Disaster Episode" of Studio 60, it shows all the things that can go wrong if you piss off the prop people, etc. Good for a nice laugh.

There are also a bunch of great behind the scenes videos from the london olympics opening ceremonies. I can't find them now (but I'll look again later), but there was a whole series done about everything from making the giant tree, to building the actual rings, rigging the rings to fly in, all sorts of different things, many were short but very interesting.
Or there's the PLASA video


EDIT: This article has some of the shorter videos, Can't seem to find the longer ones anymore.
http://www.brandchannel.com/home/post/2012/07/27/London-2012-Opening-Ceremonies-072712.aspx


----------



## Footer (Nov 14, 2013)

Pink Floyd Pulse. And the behind the scenes special of the making of the show, I want to say it called "Leave real life behind" or something like that. 

There is also always concept heavy movies like "Toy's".


----------



## doctrjohn (Nov 14, 2013)

Spinal Tap...? 

Best,
John


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 16, 2013)

More recently, there was The Making of Warhorse. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BQHED54/?tag=controlbooth-20


----------



## TheaterEd (Nov 18, 2013)

I forgot about the making Warhorse. I will definitely be checking into some of the others on here. I might get in trouble though if I show Spinal Tap


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 2, 2017)

Just happened upon this thread in my post history so thought I would updated it with videos I show in class.

I do show the Worlds Toughest fixes Season 2 episode 8 fixing vegas. Then later in the year I let them watch Cirque Du Soleil: Worlds Away when I pull them individually to test them on hanging a light.
Additionally, we will watch parts of Shrek: The Musical on Netfilx when I introduce technical theater critiques to them. 

Here are some behind the scenes videos from the met that I like to talk about as well. Original Story , Web Exclusive Behind the Scenes , Time Lapse: Behind the Scenes

There is also the classic 1960's Stagehands

Behind the scenes at La Reve

I am always looking for new material to show the kids, so please let me know if there is a great resource out there that I'm missing.


----------



## JohnD (Mar 3, 2017)

Too bad none of the Tait videos are classroom safe.


----------



## JohnD (Mar 11, 2017)

A couple of things that have been mentioned in these forums before:
The Uptown Funk/movie musicals mashup, quite inspiring and points out the concept of timing. 
The Great Ziegfeld, any of the production numbers. The DVD is scene indexed. The _*A pretty girl....*_number if available on youtube (off and on it seems).


----------



## JohnD (Mar 29, 2017)

MNicolai said:


> My favorite example of this:



This one should be added to the list:


----------

